# Freezer wont work after move



## Code05

Your friend is probably right. I believe it has something to do with the oil in the compressor getting messed up/displaced when you put it on its side.


----------



## tkolarik

I'm no technician at all but I used to work managing an appliance and furniture store. I was under the impression that you need to wait at least an hour for the liquid freon in the tubing to go back to its normal reservoir before running an appliance if it has been on it's side. Three days your are probably fine. If it was all iced up that could mean low freon and the later no cooling could mean that it just has a leak that may or not have gotten worse. In atlanta here we have a company that will do fixed rate service call diagnostic for like $18, might see if that is available near you.


----------



## Master of Cold

The reason you used to have to let a ref/freezer sit after moving was that they used bromide, and it had to settle. 
I would plug it in and walk away. Come back in a day or so and see what happened.


----------



## hardwareman

Master of Cold said:


> The reason you used to have to let a ref/freezer sit after moving was that they used bromide, and it had to settle.
> I would plug it in and walk away. Come back in a day or so and see what happened.


bromide?????? really?????? where to hell did you ever come up with that?????


----------



## hardwareman

the reason you must let a refrig sit upright for a period of time if you lay it down is because the oil in the compressor gets into the tubing. If you fire it up right away that oil can and will plug up the cap tube causing it to not cool properly or not at all. Leaving it sit upright for 24 hours should be long enough for it to settle back into the compressor.
Most likely what happened to your unit is during transport it developed a leak in the tubing somewhere. Now you have a very old freezer with a refrigerant leak and to compound your problem your system uses R12 , time to call the scrap man.


----------



## Master of Cold

hardwareman said:


> bromide?????? really?????? where to hell did you ever come up with that?????


Here..educate yourself a little..


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absorption_refrigerator


----------



## hardwareman

ok, I think the key word there is ABSORPTION refrigerator


----------



## hardwareman

Master of Cold said:


> Here..educate yourself a little..
> 
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absorption_refrigerator


did you even read your reference article? Did you understand the part about how bromide is used?


----------



## Master of Cold

WTF is wrong with you? And why are you picking a fight with me?
Piss off!
And yes I know what the bromide is used for, as well as sulfur dioxide, and ammonia. All absorbtion systems.


----------



## hardwareman

your the one that brought up the bromide, just pointing out your inaccuracy. No reason to get all pissy.


----------



## Master of Cold

And what was that inaccuracy?
The bromide and sulfur dioxide refrigerators had to sit upright for a period of time after moving. Modern refrigerators don't. Oil is not going to clog the cap tube. The compressor will pull it back, just like it does all day long, everyday.


----------



## hardwareman

since you will always want to get the last word in and since you obviously know little about domestic refrigeration, I will just let this thread die.


----------



## Marqed97

Master of Cold said:


> The reason you used to have to let a ref/freezer sit after moving was that they used bromide, and it had to settle.
> I would plug it in and walk away. Come back in a day or so and see what happened.


In all fairness he DID say 'used to have to'. I remember those units too.


----------



## hardwareman

Marqed97 said:


> I remember those units too.


maybe if you lived in a third world country or an RV


----------



## Big N8

HMMMMM Not dead yet.

Also wait at least 30 mins after eating to swim.


----------



## Marqed97

Being that I've worked at a combination Ford and RV dealership for longer than I care to admit, I still see them pretty regularly. I believe the refrigerant oil argument is invalid anyway. Just my opinion. My new fridge came to my house on it's side. It was upright all of 10 minutes before it was plugged in and it's been working fine for 5 months now.


----------



## Master of Cold

hardwareman said:


> maybe if you lived in a third world country or an RV


A lot of people live in RV's. Maybe retired and travelling. Some are chasing much needed work. Nice to see your soft side internet tough guy.


----------



## albert15

Yes ...i also bleave that freezar is not woriking on the move

Huntsville Home Improvement


----------

